# '64 Post Coupe Doors



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Guys

I am asking this question for a friend: 

Would doors for a '64 post coupe fit on an original non post GTO car? Is there any variances in the doors or body that would prevent this?

Thanks


----------

